# HOW WAS IT?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was just wondering how everyone did this weekend Antalope hunting. Down in 4b there was antalope everywhere. U coulden't look in any direction without seeing goat's. I was out with my dad and I bagged a 14 incher, and my dad shot a 13 incher after making a 3 hour 1 mile sneek on. As I taped him, sneek to within 50 yard's in 6 inch grass. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thats a lot of belly crawling.


----------

